# Eco-Complete Question



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Does Eco-Complete retain its composition over time or does it lose its color/nutrients long-term? I can't find out any info about this.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have had my Eco in a tank for a year now, color is the same, the grains will mix up with more of the larger ones on top and the small stuff on bottom
Anything in time will lose it's nutrients, but this actually keeps it for a pretty good while.
You could use some fert tabs, only if you plants are heavy root feeders, if they are not, then don't worry about substrate losing it's nutrients, you can dose the water column and everything will be fine.

Even Aquasoil loses it's nutrients, and rather quickly from what I understand, when I saw Jeff Senske talk, I think he said 3 to 6 months and it has lost most of the nutrients, but you can add fert and iron sticks to get it back


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

The color remains the same, but all substrates eventually lose their nutrient value. To prolong the nutrient value of the substrate, I have found that adding a this layer of peat moss under the substrate helps the substrate to keep its nutrient value fairly high for longer period of time. Also, regular fertilization, both liquid and root tabs, will keep the substrate in good condition. Additionally, I never vacuum the substrate, as the mulm and decaying leaves and plants add nutrients back into the substrate.

However, even if you do none of the above, it takes at least a year or two before most of the nutrients in EcoComplete will be totally depleted. This varies on your light intensity, and how quickly your plants will grow. Fast growing plants with high light will cause the substrate to lose nutritional value much faster than slow growing plants with low light intensity.


----------

